# Stampante riconosciuta, ma...non va! [Risolto]

## canduc17

Ciao. Ho una HP Deskjet 815C collegata tramite porta parallela.

Ho configurato tutto nel kernel ed ho installato i driver hplip ed infatti se faccio

```
echo "Ciao da me" > /dev/lp0
```

la stampante mi stampa un bel "Ciao da me".

Il problema è che non riesco ad inserire la mia stampante nell'interfaccia web di CUPS.

Quando arrivo alla seconda pagina della procedura d'installazione, quella dove mi chiede su che dispositivo la stampante è in ascolto, nel menù a tendina dove ci sono le varie opzioni manca proprio quella che serve a me: Parallel Port #1.

E dire che la guida per la stampa dice che dovrebbe esserci...

Che fare?

----------

## canduc17

Nessuno?  :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## Onip

con che USE hai compilato cups?

----------

## canduc17

```
candooc canduc # equery uses cups

[ Searching for packages matching cups... ]

[ Colour Code : set unset ]

[ Legend        : Left column  (U) - USE flags from make.conf                     ]

[                  : Right column (I) - USE flags packages was installed with ]

[ Found these USE variables for net-print/cups-1.2.9 ]

 U I

 + + X     : Adds support for X11

 + + dbus  : Enable dbus support for anything that needs it (gpsd, gnomemeeting, etc)

 + + jpeg  : Adds JPEG image support

 - - ldap  : Adds LDAP support (Lightweight Directory Access Protocol)

 + + nls   : Adds Native Language Support (using gettext - GNU locale utilities)

 + + pam   : Adds support PAM (Pluggable Authentication Modules) - DANGEROUS to arbitrarily flip

 - - php   : Include support for php

 + + png   : Adds support for libpng (PNG images)

 + + ppds  : Adds support for automatically generated ppd (printing driver) files

 - - samba : Adds support for SAMBA (Windows File and Printer sharing)

 - - slp   : Adds Service Locator Protocol support

 + + ssl   : Adds support for Secure Socket Layer connections

 + + tiff  : Adds support for the tiff image format

candooc canduc # emerge -pv cups
```

----------

## Scen

In /etc/cups/cupsd.conf prova a mettere

```

LogLevel debug

```

e riavvia CUPS. Controlla quindi gli ultimi messaggi di /var/log/cups/error_log, magari c'è qualche informazione utile.

----------

## canduc17

Il file, da quando ho cominciato a cipollare con questa stampante dice così:

```
...

I [25/May/2007:21:33:49 +0200] Setting hpdeskjet815c device-uri to "parallel:/dev/lp0" (was "file:/dev/null".)

I [25/May/2007:21:33:49 +0200] Setting hpdeskjet815c printer-is-accepting-jobs to 1 (was 0.)

I [25/May/2007:21:33:49 +0200] Setting hpdeskjet815c printer-state to 3 (was 5.)

I [25/May/2007:21:33:49 +0200] Saving printers.conf...

I [25/May/2007:21:33:49 +0200] New printer "hpdeskjet815c" added by "root".

I [25/May/2007:21:33:54 +0200] commptr="?OP=set-printer-options&PRINTER_NAME=hpdeskjet815c"

I [25/May/2007:21:33:54 +0200] Started "/usr/libexec/cups/cgi-bin/admin.cgi" (pid=9019)

I [25/May/2007:21:34:52 +0200] Adding start banner page "none" to job 1.

I [25/May/2007:21:34:52 +0200] Adding end banner page "none" to job 1.

I [25/May/2007:21:34:52 +0200] Job 1 queued on "hpdeskjet815c" by "canduc".

I [25/May/2007:21:34:52 +0200] Started filter /usr/libexec/cups/filter/pstops (PID 9033) for job 1.

I [25/May/2007:21:34:52 +0200] Started filter /usr/libexec/cups/filter/foomatic-rip (PID 9034) for job 1.

I [25/May/2007:21:34:52 +0200] Started backend /usr/libexec/cups/backend/parallel (PID 9035) for job 1.

E [25/May/2007:21:34:54 +0200] PID 9034 (/usr/libexec/cups/filter/foomatic-rip) stopped with status 3!

I [25/May/2007:21:34:54 +0200] Hint: Try setting the LogLevel to "debug" to find out more.

I [25/May/2007:21:35:35 +0200] commptr=""

I [25/May/2007:21:35:35 +0200] Started "/usr/libexec/cups/cgi-bin/printers.cgi" (pid=9045)

I [25/May/2007:21:35:46 +0200] commptr="?op=print-test-page"

I [25/May/2007:21:35:46 +0200] Started "/usr/libexec/cups/cgi-bin/printers.cgi" (pid=9047)

I [25/May/2007:21:35:49 +0200] Adding start banner page "none" to job 2.

I [25/May/2007:21:35:49 +0200] Adding end banner page "none" to job 2.

I [25/May/2007:21:35:49 +0200] Job 2 queued on "hpdeskjet815c" by "root".

I [25/May/2007:21:35:49 +0200] Started filter /usr/libexec/cups/filter/pstops (PID 9048) for job 2.

I [25/May/2007:21:35:49 +0200] Started filter /usr/libexec/cups/filter/foomatic-rip (PID 9049) for job 2.

I [25/May/2007:21:35:49 +0200] Started backend /usr/libexec/cups/backend/parallel (PID 9050) for job 2.

E [25/May/2007:21:35:49 +0200] PID 9049 (/usr/libexec/cups/filter/foomatic-rip) stopped with status 3!

I [25/May/2007:21:35:49 +0200] Hint: Try setting the LogLevel to "debug" to find out more.

I [25/May/2007:21:35:51 +0200] commptr=""

I [25/May/2007:21:35:51 +0200] Started "/usr/libexec/cups/cgi-bin/printers.cgi" (pid=9058)

I [25/May/2007:21:38:15 +0200] Scheduler shutting down normally.

I [25/May/2007:21:38:15 +0200] Saving remote.cache...

I [25/May/2007:21:38:15 +0200] Saving job cache file "/var/cache/cups/job.cache"...

I [26/May/2007:11:43:00 +0200] Listening to 127.0.0.1:631 (IPv4)

I [26/May/2007:11:43:00 +0200] Listening to /var/run/cups/cups.sock (Domain)

I [26/May/2007:11:43:00 +0200] Loaded configuration file "/etc/cups/cupsd.conf"

I [26/May/2007:11:43:00 +0200] Using default TempDir of /var/spool/cups/tmp...

I [26/May/2007:11:43:00 +0200] Cleaning out old temporary files in "/var/spool/cups/tmp"...

I [26/May/2007:11:43:00 +0200] Configured for up to 100 clients.

I [26/May/2007:11:43:00 +0200] Allowing up to 100 client connections per host.

I [26/May/2007:11:43:00 +0200] Using policy "default" as the default!

I [26/May/2007:11:43:00 +0200] Full reload is required.

I [26/May/2007:11:43:00 +0200] Loaded MIME database from '/etc/cups': 34 types, 38 filters...

I [26/May/2007:11:43:01 +0200] Loading job cache file "/var/cache/cups/job.cache"...

I [26/May/2007:11:43:01 +0200] Full reload complete.

I [26/May/2007:11:43:01 +0200] Listening to 127.0.0.1:631 on fd 2...

I [26/May/2007:11:43:01 +0200] Listening to /var/run/cups/cups.sock on fd 3...

I [26/May/2007:11:47:03 +0200] commptr=""

I [26/May/2007:11:47:03 +0200] Started "/usr/libexec/cups/cgi-bin/printers.cgi" (pid=5296)

I [26/May/2007:11:47:11 +0200] commptr="?op=print-test-page"

I [26/May/2007:11:47:11 +0200] Started "/usr/libexec/cups/cgi-bin/printers.cgi" (pid=5297)

I [26/May/2007:11:47:13 +0200] Adding start banner page "none" to job 3.

I [26/May/2007:11:47:13 +0200] Adding end banner page "none" to job 3.

I [26/May/2007:11:47:13 +0200] Job 3 queued on "hpdeskjet815c" by "guest".

I [26/May/2007:11:47:13 +0200] Started filter /usr/libexec/cups/filter/pstops (PID 5298) for job 3.

I [26/May/2007:11:47:13 +0200] Started filter /usr/libexec/cups/filter/foomatic-rip (PID 5299) for job 3.

I [26/May/2007:11:47:13 +0200] Started backend /usr/libexec/cups/backend/parallel (PID 5300) for job 3.

E [26/May/2007:11:47:15 +0200] PID 5299 (/usr/libexec/cups/filter/foomatic-rip) stopped with status 3!

I [26/May/2007:11:47:15 +0200] Hint: Try setting the LogLevel to "debug" to find out more.

I [26/May/2007:11:47:16 +0200] commptr=""

I [26/May/2007:11:47:16 +0200] Started "/usr/libexec/cups/cgi-bin/printers.cgi" (pid=5308)

I [26/May/2007:11:47:40 +0200] commptr="?op=move-job&job_id=3"

I [26/May/2007:11:47:40 +0200] Started "/usr/libexec/cups/cgi-bin/jobs.cgi" (pid=5309)

I [26/May/2007:11:47:54 +0200] commptr="?op=cancel-job&job_id=1&job_printer_uri=/printers/hpdeskjet815c"

I [26/May/2007:11:47:54 +0200] Started "/usr/libexec/cups/cgi-bin/jobs.cgi" (pid=5310)

E [26/May/2007:11:47:54 +0200] Cancel-Job: Unauthorized

I [26/May/2007:11:48:10 +0200] commptr="?op=cancel-job&job_id=1&job_printer_uri=/printers/hpdeskjet815c"

I [26/May/2007:11:48:10 +0200] Started "/usr/libexec/cups/cgi-bin/jobs.cgi" (pid=5314)

I [26/May/2007:11:48:10 +0200] Job 1 was canceled by "root".

I [26/May/2007:11:48:18 +0200] commptr=""

I [26/May/2007:11:48:18 +0200] Started "/usr/libexec/cups/cgi-bin/jobs.cgi" (pid=5318)

I [26/May/2007:11:48:22 +0200] commptr="?op=cancel-job&job_id=2&job_printer_uri=/printers/hpdeskjet815c"

I [26/May/2007:11:48:22 +0200] Started "/usr/libexec/cups/cgi-bin/jobs.cgi" (pid=5322)

I [26/May/2007:11:48:22 +0200] Job 2 was canceled by "root".

I [26/May/2007:11:48:27 +0200] commptr=""

I [26/May/2007:11:48:27 +0200] Started "/usr/libexec/cups/cgi-bin/jobs.cgi" (pid=5326)

I [26/May/2007:11:48:32 +0200] commptr="?op=cancel-job&job_id=3&job_printer_uri=/printers/hpdeskjet815c"

I [26/May/2007:11:48:32 +0200] Started "/usr/libexec/cups/cgi-bin/jobs.cgi" (pid=5330)

I [26/May/2007:11:48:32 +0200] Job 3 was canceled by "root".

I [26/May/2007:11:48:39 +0200] commptr=""

I [26/May/2007:11:48:39 +0200] Started "/usr/libexec/cups/cgi-bin/admin.cgi" (pid=5334)

I [26/May/2007:11:48:41 +0200] commptr="1+0+4+requested-attributes=all"

I [26/May/2007:11:48:41 +0200] Started "/usr/libexec/cups/daemon/cups-deviced" (pid=5335)

I [26/May/2007:11:48:54 +0200] commptr=""

I [26/May/2007:11:48:54 +0200] Started "/usr/libexec/cups/cgi-bin/printers.cgi" (pid=5357)

I [26/May/2007:11:49:13 +0200] commptr="?op=set-printer-options&printer_name=hpdeskjet815c"

I [26/May/2007:11:49:13 +0200] Started "/usr/libexec/cups/cgi-bin/admin.cgi" (pid=5358)

I [26/May/2007:11:49:29 +0200] commptr=""

I [26/May/2007:11:49:29 +0200] Started "/usr/libexec/cups/cgi-bin/classes.cgi" (pid=5359)

I [26/May/2007:11:49:34 +0200] commptr=""

I [26/May/2007:11:49:34 +0200] Started "/usr/libexec/cups/cgi-bin/help.cgi" (pid=5360)

I [26/May/2007:11:49:43 +0200] commptr="?TOPIC=Getting+Started&QUERY="

I [26/May/2007:11:49:43 +0200] Started "/usr/libexec/cups/cgi-bin/help.cgi" (pid=5361)

I [26/May/2007:11:49:50 +0200] commptr="?TOPIC=Man+Pages&QUERY="

I [26/May/2007:11:49:50 +0200] Started "/usr/libexec/cups/cgi-bin/help.cgi" (pid=5362)

I [26/May/2007:11:49:56 +0200] commptr="?TOPIC=Programming&QUERY="

I [26/May/2007:11:49:56 +0200] Started "/usr/libexec/cups/cgi-bin/help.cgi" (pid=5363)

I [26/May/2007:11:50:00 +0200] commptr=""

I [26/May/2007:11:50:00 +0200] Started "/usr/libexec/cups/cgi-bin/admin.cgi" (pid=5364)

I [26/May/2007:11:50:02 +0200] commptr="1+0+4+requested-attributes=all"

I [26/May/2007:11:50:02 +0200] Started "/usr/libexec/cups/daemon/cups-deviced" (pid=5365)

I [26/May/2007:11:50:15 +0200] commptr="?op=add-printer"

I [26/May/2007:11:50:15 +0200] Started "/usr/libexec/cups/cgi-bin/admin.cgi" (pid=5390)

I [26/May/2007:11:50:23 +0200] commptr=""

I [26/May/2007:11:50:23 +0200] Started "/usr/libexec/cups/cgi-bin/printers.cgi" (pid=5394)

I [26/May/2007:11:50:30 +0200] commptr="?op=delete-printer&printer_name=hpdeskjet815c"

I [26/May/2007:11:50:30 +0200] Started "/usr/libexec/cups/cgi-bin/admin.cgi" (pid=5395)

I [26/May/2007:11:50:32 +0200] commptr="?op=delete-printer&printer_name=hpdeskjet815c&confirm=yes"

I [26/May/2007:11:50:32 +0200] Started "/usr/libexec/cups/cgi-bin/admin.cgi" (pid=5396)

E [26/May/2007:11:50:32 +0200] CUPS-Delete-Printer: Unauthorized

I [26/May/2007:11:50:34 +0200] commptr="?op=delete-printer&printer_name=hpdeskjet815c&confirm=yes"

I [26/May/2007:11:50:34 +0200] Started "/usr/libexec/cups/cgi-bin/admin.cgi" (pid=5400)

E [26/May/2007:11:50:34 +0200] CUPS-Delete-Printer: Unauthorized

I [26/May/2007:11:50:35 +0200] Printer "hpdeskjet815c" deleted by "root".

I [26/May/2007:11:50:35 +0200] Saving printers.conf...

I [26/May/2007:11:50:40 +0200] commptr=""

I [26/May/2007:11:50:40 +0200] Started "/usr/libexec/cups/cgi-bin/printers.cgi" (pid=5401)

I [26/May/2007:11:50:46 +0200] commptr=""

I [26/May/2007:11:50:46 +0200] Started "/usr/libexec/cups/cgi-bin/admin.cgi" (pid=5402)

I [26/May/2007:11:50:48 +0200] commptr="1+0+4+requested-attributes=all"

I [26/May/2007:11:50:48 +0200] Started "/usr/libexec/cups/daemon/cups-deviced" (pid=5404)

I [26/May/2007:11:50:52 +0200] commptr="?op=add-printer"

I [26/May/2007:11:50:52 +0200] Started "/usr/libexec/cups/cgi-bin/admin.cgi" (pid=5419)

I [26/May/2007:11:51:18 +0200] commptr=""

I [26/May/2007:11:51:18 +0200] Started "/usr/libexec/cups/cgi-bin/admin.cgi" (pid=5423)

I [26/May/2007:11:51:18 +0200] commptr="1+0+4+requested-attributes=all"

I [26/May/2007:11:51:18 +0200] Started "/usr/libexec/cups/daemon/cups-deviced" (pid=5424)

I [26/May/2007:12:12:47 +0200] commptr="?OP=add-printer"

I [26/May/2007:12:12:47 +0200] Started "/usr/libexec/cups/cgi-bin/admin.cgi" (pid=5580)

I [26/May/2007:12:13:05 +0200] commptr=""

I [26/May/2007:12:13:05 +0200] Started "/usr/libexec/cups/cgi-bin/admin.cgi" (pid=5584)

I [26/May/2007:12:13:05 +0200] commptr="1+0+4+requested-attributes=all"

I [26/May/2007:12:13:05 +0200] Started "/usr/libexec/cups/daemon/cups-deviced" (pid=5585)

I [26/May/2007:12:14:32 +0200] commptr=""

I [26/May/2007:12:14:32 +0200] Started "/usr/libexec/cups/cgi-bin/admin.cgi" (pid=5605)

I [26/May/2007:12:14:34 +0200] commptr="1+0+4+requested-attributes=all"

I [26/May/2007:12:14:34 +0200] Started "/usr/libexec/cups/daemon/cups-deviced" (pid=5606)

I [26/May/2007:12:14:45 +0200] commptr="?op=config-server"

I [26/May/2007:12:14:45 +0200] Started "/usr/libexec/cups/cgi-bin/admin.cgi" (pid=5621)

I [26/May/2007:12:15:06 +0200] commptr=""

I [26/May/2007:12:15:06 +0200] Started "/usr/libexec/cups/cgi-bin/admin.cgi" (pid=5633)

I [26/May/2007:12:15:08 +0200] Installing config file "/etc/cups/cupsd.conf"...

I [26/May/2007:12:15:08 +0200] Saving remote.cache...

I [26/May/2007:12:15:08 +0200] Listening to 127.0.0.1:631 (IPv4)

I [26/May/2007:12:15:08 +0200] Listening to /var/run/cups/cups.sock (Domain)

I [26/May/2007:12:15:08 +0200] Loaded configuration file "/etc/cups/cupsd.conf"

I [26/May/2007:12:15:08 +0200] Using default TempDir of /var/spool/cups/tmp...

I [26/May/2007:12:15:08 +0200] Cleaning out old temporary files in "/var/spool/cups/tmp"...

I [26/May/2007:12:15:08 +0200] Configured for up to 100 clients.

I [26/May/2007:12:15:08 +0200] Allowing up to 100 client connections per host.

I [26/May/2007:12:15:08 +0200] Using policy "default" as the default!

I [26/May/2007:12:15:08 +0200] Partial reload complete.

I [26/May/2007:12:15:08 +0200] Listening to 127.0.0.1:631 on fd 1...

I [26/May/2007:12:15:08 +0200] Listening to /var/run/cups/cups.sock on fd 3...

I [26/May/2007:12:15:13 +0200] commptr="?OP=redirect"

I [26/May/2007:12:15:13 +0200] Started "/usr/libexec/cups/cgi-bin/admin.cgi" (pid=5637)

I [26/May/2007:12:15:13 +0200] commptr=""

I [26/May/2007:12:15:13 +0200] Started "/usr/libexec/cups/cgi-bin/admin.cgi" (pid=5643)

I [26/May/2007:12:15:15 +0200] commptr="1+0+4+requested-attributes=all"

I [26/May/2007:12:15:15 +0200] Started "/usr/libexec/cups/daemon/cups-deviced" (pid=5644)

I [26/May/2007:12:15:35 +0200] commptr=""

I [26/May/2007:12:15:35 +0200] Started "/usr/libexec/cups/cgi-bin/jobs.cgi" (pid=5677)

I [26/May/2007:12:15:39 +0200] commptr="?which_jobs=all"

I [26/May/2007:12:15:39 +0200] Started "/usr/libexec/cups/cgi-bin/jobs.cgi" (pid=5678)

I [26/May/2007:12:15:45 +0200] commptr=""

I [26/May/2007:12:15:45 +0200] Started "/usr/libexec/cups/cgi-bin/printers.cgi" (pid=5679)

I [26/May/2007:12:15:56 +0200] commptr=""

I [26/May/2007:12:15:56 +0200] Started "/usr/libexec/cups/cgi-bin/admin.cgi" (pid=5680)

I [26/May/2007:12:15:58 +0200] commptr="1+0+4+requested-attributes=all"

I [26/May/2007:12:15:58 +0200] Started "/usr/libexec/cups/daemon/cups-deviced" (pid=5681)

I [26/May/2007:13:05:17 +0200] Scheduler shutting down normally.

I [26/May/2007:13:05:17 +0200] Saving remote.cache...

I [26/May/2007:13:05:17 +0200] Saving job cache file "/var/cache/cups/job.cache"...

I [27/May/2007:11:02:18 +0200] Listening to 127.0.0.1:631 (IPv4)

I [27/May/2007:11:02:18 +0200] Listening to /var/run/cups/cups.sock (Domain)

I [27/May/2007:11:02:18 +0200] Loaded configuration file "/etc/cups/cupsd.conf"

I [27/May/2007:11:02:18 +0200] Using default TempDir of /var/spool/cups/tmp...

I [27/May/2007:11:02:18 +0200] Cleaning out old temporary files in "/var/spool/cups/tmp"...

I [27/May/2007:11:02:18 +0200] Configured for up to 100 clients.

I [27/May/2007:11:02:18 +0200] Allowing up to 100 client connections per host.

I [27/May/2007:11:02:18 +0200] Using policy "default" as the default!

I [27/May/2007:11:02:18 +0200] Full reload is required.

I [27/May/2007:11:02:19 +0200] Loaded MIME database from '/etc/cups': 34 types, 38 filters...

I [27/May/2007:11:02:19 +0200] Loading job cache file "/var/cache/cups/job.cache"...

I [27/May/2007:11:02:19 +0200] Full reload complete.

I [27/May/2007:11:02:19 +0200] Listening to 127.0.0.1:631 on fd 2...

I [27/May/2007:11:02:19 +0200] Listening to /var/run/cups/cups.sock on fd 3...

I [27/May/2007:11:07:59 +0200] Scheduler shutting down normally.

I [27/May/2007:11:07:59 +0200] Saving remote.cache...

I [27/May/2007:11:07:59 +0200] Saving job cache file "/var/cache/cups/job.cache"...

I [27/May/2007:11:50:51 +0200] Listening to 127.0.0.1:631 (IPv4)

I [27/May/2007:11:50:51 +0200] Listening to /var/run/cups/cups.sock (Domain)

I [27/May/2007:11:50:51 +0200] Loaded configuration file "/etc/cups/cupsd.conf"

I [27/May/2007:11:50:51 +0200] Using default TempDir of /var/spool/cups/tmp...

I [27/May/2007:11:50:51 +0200] Cleaning out old temporary files in "/var/spool/cups/tmp"...

I [27/May/2007:11:50:51 +0200] Configured for up to 100 clients.

I [27/May/2007:11:50:51 +0200] Allowing up to 100 client connections per host.

I [27/May/2007:11:50:51 +0200] Using policy "default" as the default!

I [27/May/2007:11:50:51 +0200] Full reload is required.

I [27/May/2007:11:50:51 +0200] Loaded MIME database from '/etc/cups': 34 types, 38 filters...

I [27/May/2007:11:50:51 +0200] Loading job cache file "/var/cache/cups/job.cache"...

I [27/May/2007:11:50:51 +0200] Full reload complete.

I [27/May/2007:11:50:51 +0200] Listening to 127.0.0.1:631 on fd 2...

I [27/May/2007:11:50:51 +0200] Listening to /var/run/cups/cups.sock on fd 3...

I [27/May/2007:11:50:55 +0200] Scheduler shutting down normally.

I [27/May/2007:11:50:55 +0200] Saving remote.cache...

I [27/May/2007:11:50:55 +0200] Saving job cache file "/var/cache/cups/job.cache"...

I [28/May/2007:09:14:26 +0200] Listening to 127.0.0.1:631 (IPv4)

I [28/May/2007:09:14:26 +0200] Listening to /var/run/cups/cups.sock (Domain)

I [28/May/2007:09:14:26 +0200] Loaded configuration file "/etc/cups/cupsd.conf"

I [28/May/2007:09:14:26 +0200] Using default TempDir of /var/spool/cups/tmp...

I [28/May/2007:09:14:26 +0200] Cleaning out old temporary files in "/var/spool/cups/tmp"...

I [28/May/2007:09:14:26 +0200] Configured for up to 100 clients.

I [28/May/2007:09:14:26 +0200] Allowing up to 100 client connections per host.

I [28/May/2007:09:14:26 +0200] Using policy "default" as the default!

I [28/May/2007:09:14:26 +0200] Full reload is required.

I [28/May/2007:09:14:26 +0200] Loaded MIME database from '/etc/cups': 34 types, 38 filters...

I [28/May/2007:09:14:26 +0200] Loading job cache file "/var/cache/cups/job.cache"...

I [28/May/2007:09:14:26 +0200] Full reload complete.

I [28/May/2007:09:14:26 +0200] Listening to 127.0.0.1:631 on fd 2...

I [28/May/2007:09:14:26 +0200] Listening to /var/run/cups/cups.sock on fd 3...

I [28/May/2007:09:14:28 +0200] Scheduler shutting down normally.

I [28/May/2007:09:14:28 +0200] Saving remote.cache...

I [28/May/2007:09:14:28 +0200] Saving job cache file "/var/cache/cups/job.cache"...

I [28/May/2007:21:40:43 +0200] Listening to 127.0.0.1:631 (IPv4)

I [28/May/2007:21:40:43 +0200] Listening to /var/run/cups/cups.sock (Domain)

I [28/May/2007:21:40:43 +0200] Loaded configuration file "/etc/cups/cupsd.conf"

I [28/May/2007:21:40:43 +0200] Using default TempDir of /var/spool/cups/tmp...

I [28/May/2007:21:40:43 +0200] Cleaning out old temporary files in "/var/spool/cups/tmp"...

I [28/May/2007:21:40:43 +0200] Configured for up to 100 clients.

I [28/May/2007:21:40:43 +0200] Allowing up to 100 client connections per host.

I [28/May/2007:21:40:43 +0200] Using policy "default" as the default!

I [28/May/2007:21:40:43 +0200] Full reload is required.

I [28/May/2007:21:40:44 +0200] Loaded MIME database from '/etc/cups': 34 types, 38 filters...

I [28/May/2007:21:40:44 +0200] Loading job cache file "/var/cache/cups/job.cache"...

I [28/May/2007:21:40:44 +0200] Full reload complete.

I [28/May/2007:21:40:44 +0200] Listening to 127.0.0.1:631 on fd 2...

I [28/May/2007:21:40:44 +0200] Listening to /var/run/cups/cups.sock on fd 3...

I [28/May/2007:22:14:12 +0200] Scheduler shutting down normally.

I [28/May/2007:22:14:12 +0200] Saving remote.cache...

I [28/May/2007:22:14:12 +0200] Saving job cache file "/var/cache/cups/job.cache"...

I [29/May/2007:07:59:16 +0200] Listening to 127.0.0.1:631 (IPv4)

I [29/May/2007:07:59:16 +0200] Listening to /var/run/cups/cups.sock (Domain)

I [29/May/2007:07:59:16 +0200] Loaded configuration file "/etc/cups/cupsd.conf"

I [29/May/2007:07:59:18 +0200] Using default TempDir of /var/spool/cups/tmp...

I [29/May/2007:07:59:18 +0200] Cleaning out old temporary files in "/var/spool/cups/tmp"...

I [29/May/2007:07:59:18 +0200] Configured for up to 100 clients.

I [29/May/2007:07:59:18 +0200] Allowing up to 100 client connections per host.

I [29/May/2007:07:59:18 +0200] Using policy "default" as the default!

I [29/May/2007:07:59:18 +0200] Full reload is required.

I [29/May/2007:07:59:18 +0200] Loaded MIME database from '/etc/cups': 34 types, 38 filters...

I [29/May/2007:07:59:19 +0200] Loading job cache file "/var/cache/cups/job.cache"...

I [29/May/2007:07:59:19 +0200] Full reload complete.

I [29/May/2007:07:59:19 +0200] Listening to 127.0.0.1:631 on fd 2...

I [29/May/2007:07:59:19 +0200] Listening to /var/run/cups/cups.sock on fd 3...

I [29/May/2007:08:14:00 +0200] Scheduler shutting down normally.

I [29/May/2007:08:14:00 +0200] Saving remote.cache...

I [29/May/2007:08:14:00 +0200] Saving job cache file "/var/cache/cups/job.cache"...

I [29/May/2007:09:40:38 +0200] Listening to 127.0.0.1:631 (IPv4)

I [29/May/2007:09:40:38 +0200] Listening to /var/run/cups/cups.sock (Domain)

I [29/May/2007:09:40:38 +0200] Loaded configuration file "/etc/cups/cupsd.conf"

I [29/May/2007:09:40:38 +0200] Using default TempDir of /var/spool/cups/tmp...

I [29/May/2007:09:40:38 +0200] Cleaning out old temporary files in "/var/spool/cups/tmp"...

I [29/May/2007:09:40:38 +0200] Configured for up to 100 clients.

I [29/May/2007:09:40:38 +0200] Allowing up to 100 client connections per host.

I [29/May/2007:09:40:38 +0200] Using policy "default" as the default!

I [29/May/2007:09:40:38 +0200] Full reload is required.

I [29/May/2007:09:40:38 +0200] Loaded MIME database from '/etc/cups': 34 types, 38 filters...

I [29/May/2007:09:40:39 +0200] Loading job cache file "/var/cache/cups/job.cache"...

I [29/May/2007:09:40:39 +0200] Full reload complete.

I [29/May/2007:09:40:39 +0200] Listening to 127.0.0.1:631 on fd 2...

I [29/May/2007:09:40:39 +0200] Listening to /var/run/cups/cups.sock on fd 3...

I [29/May/2007:09:43:43 +0200] Scheduler shutting down normally.

I [29/May/2007:09:43:43 +0200] Saving remote.cache...

I [29/May/2007:09:43:43 +0200] Saving job cache file "/var/cache/cups/job.cache"...

I [29/May/2007:09:43:43 +0200] Listening to 127.0.0.1:631 (IPv4)

I [29/May/2007:09:43:43 +0200] Listening to /var/run/cups/cups.sock (Domain)

I [29/May/2007:09:43:43 +0200] Loaded configuration file "/etc/cups/cupsd.conf"

I [29/May/2007:09:43:43 +0200] Using default TempDir of /var/spool/cups/tmp...

I [29/May/2007:09:43:43 +0200] Cleaning out old temporary files in "/var/spool/cups/tmp"...

I [29/May/2007:09:43:43 +0200] Configured for up to 100 clients.

I [29/May/2007:09:43:43 +0200] Allowing up to 100 client connections per host.

I [29/May/2007:09:43:43 +0200] Using policy "default" as the default!

I [29/May/2007:09:43:43 +0200] Full reload is required.

I [29/May/2007:09:43:43 +0200] Loaded MIME database from '/etc/cups': 34 types, 38 filters...

D [29/May/2007:09:43:43 +0200] Loading printer hp_deskjet_3420_USB_1...

I [29/May/2007:09:43:43 +0200] Loading job cache file "/var/cache/cups/job.cache"...

I [29/May/2007:09:43:43 +0200] Full reload complete.

I [29/May/2007:09:43:43 +0200] Listening to 127.0.0.1:631 on fd 2...

I [29/May/2007:09:43:43 +0200] Listening to /var/run/cups/cups.sock on fd 3...

D [29/May/2007:09:46:01 +0200] cupsdAcceptClient: 7 from localhost (Domain)

D [29/May/2007:09:46:01 +0200] cupsdReadClient: 7 POST / HTTP/1.1

D [29/May/2007:09:46:01 +0200] cupsdAuthorize: No authentication data provided.

D [29/May/2007:09:46:01 +0200] CUPS-Get-Printers

D [29/May/2007:09:46:01 +0200] cupsdProcessIPPRequest: 7 status_code=0 (successful-ok)

D [29/May/2007:09:46:01 +0200] cupsdReadClient: 7 POST / HTTP/1.1

D [29/May/2007:09:46:01 +0200] cupsdAuthorize: No authentication data provided.

D [29/May/2007:09:46:01 +0200] CUPS-Get-Classes

D [29/May/2007:09:46:01 +0200] cupsdProcessIPPRequest: 7 status_code=0 (successful-ok)

D [29/May/2007:09:46:01 +0200] cupsdReadClient: 7 POST / HTTP/1.1

D [29/May/2007:09:46:01 +0200] cupsdAuthorize: No authentication data provided.

D [29/May/2007:09:46:01 +0200] CUPS-Get-Default

D [29/May/2007:09:46:01 +0200] cupsdProcessIPPRequest: 7 status_code=0 (successful-ok)

D [29/May/2007:09:46:01 +0200] cupsdAcceptClient: 9 from localhost (Domain)

D [29/May/2007:09:46:01 +0200] cupsdCloseClient: 7

D [29/May/2007:09:46:01 +0200] cupsdReadClient: 9 POST / HTTP/1.1

D [29/May/2007:09:46:01 +0200] cupsdAuthorize: No authentication data provided.

D [29/May/2007:09:46:01 +0200] CUPS-Get-Printers

D [29/May/2007:09:46:01 +0200] cupsdProcessIPPRequest: 9 status_code=0 (successful-ok)

D [29/May/2007:09:46:01 +0200] cupsdReadClient: 9 POST / HTTP/1.1

D [29/May/2007:09:46:01 +0200] cupsdAuthorize: No authentication data provided.

D [29/May/2007:09:46:01 +0200] CUPS-Get-Classes

D [29/May/2007:09:46:01 +0200] cupsdProcessIPPRequest: 9 status_code=0 (successful-ok)

D [29/May/2007:09:46:01 +0200] cupsdReadClient: 9 POST / HTTP/1.1

D [29/May/2007:09:46:01 +0200] cupsdAuthorize: No authentication data provided.

D [29/May/2007:09:46:01 +0200] CUPS-Get-Default

D [29/May/2007:09:46:01 +0200] cupsdProcessIPPRequest: 9 status_code=0 (successful-ok)

D [29/May/2007:09:46:01 +0200] cupsdCloseClient: 9

D [29/May/2007:09:46:01 +0200] cupsdAcceptClient: 7 from localhost (Domain)

D [29/May/2007:09:46:01 +0200] cupsdReadClient: 7 POST / HTTP/1.1

D [29/May/2007:09:46:01 +0200] cupsdAuthorize: No authentication data provided.

D [29/May/2007:09:46:01 +0200] CUPS-Get-Printers

D [29/May/2007:09:46:01 +0200] cupsdProcessIPPRequest: 7 status_code=0 (successful-ok)

D [29/May/2007:09:46:01 +0200] cupsdReadClient: 7 POST / HTTP/1.1

D [29/May/2007:09:46:01 +0200] cupsdAuthorize: No authentication data provided.

D [29/May/2007:09:46:01 +0200] CUPS-Get-Classes

D [29/May/2007:09:46:01 +0200] cupsdProcessIPPRequest: 7 status_code=0 (successful-ok)

D [29/May/2007:09:46:01 +0200] cupsdReadClient: 7 POST / HTTP/1.1

D [29/May/2007:09:46:01 +0200] cupsdAuthorize: No authentication data provided.

D [29/May/2007:09:46:01 +0200] CUPS-Get-Default

D [29/May/2007:09:46:01 +0200] cupsdProcessIPPRequest: 7 status_code=0 (successful-ok)

D [29/May/2007:09:46:01 +0200] cupsdCloseClient: 7
```

----------

## Scen

Purtroppo così è difficile capirci qualcosa!  :Confused: 

Fai così:

Arresta CUPS 

```
/etc/init.d/cupsd stop
```

Elimina tutti i log 

```
rm -frv /var/log/cups/*
```

Assicurati di aver messo LogLevel debug in /etc/cups/cupsd.conf

Riavvia CUPS, entra nell'interfaccia WEB e prova a ripetere l'opzione di aggiunta della stampante fino al passaggio della selezione della fantomatica porta parallela

Posta il log d'errore

----------

## canduc17

Durante la procedura di installazione della stampante, mi si presenta il seguente elenco per scegliere dove la stampante è in ascolto:AppSocket/HP JetDirect

Backend Error Handler

Internet Printing Protocol (http)

Internet Printing Protocol (ipp)

LPD/LPR Host or Printer

LPT #1

SCSI Printer

Serial Port #2

Windows Printer via SAMBAIo ho scelto LPTI #1, mi sembrava il più sensato.

Dopo ho provato a stampare da un'applicazione KDE (Kwrite) e da una GTK (Firefox), ma in entrambi i casi la stampante non parte neanche e non mi viene dato nessun messaggio d'errore.

Poi ho fatto il solito

```
echo "Ciao da me" > /dev/lp0
```

e la stampante parte subito, tira dentro il foglio e poi si arresta con il foglio ancora dentro.

Comincia a lampeggiare il tasto della stampante per tirare fuori il foglio in emergenza e appena lo spingo, viene stampato sul foglio "Ciao da me" e il foglio viene correttamente espulso.

Ecco i log dopo aver fatto installazione e prove di stampa:/var/log/cups/access_log

```
localhost - - [29/May/2007:11:42:12 +0200] "GET / HTTP/1.1" 200 6001 - -

localhost - - [29/May/2007:11:42:12 +0200] "GET /cups.css HTTP/1.1" 200 3660 - -

localhost - - [29/May/2007:11:42:12 +0200] "GET /favicon.ico HTTP/1.1" 200 3638 - -

localhost - - [29/May/2007:11:42:12 +0200] "GET /images/top-left.gif HTTP/1.1" 200 473 - -

localhost - - [29/May/2007:11:42:12 +0200] "GET /images/top-middle.gif HTTP/1.1" 200 1144 - -

localhost - - [29/May/2007:11:42:12 +0200] "GET /images/top-right.gif HTTP/1.1" 200 121 - -

localhost - - [29/May/2007:11:42:12 +0200] "GET /images/tab-left.gif HTTP/1.1" 200 46 - -

localhost - - [29/May/2007:11:42:12 +0200] "GET /images/tab-right.gif HTTP/1.1" 200 47 - -

localhost - - [29/May/2007:11:42:12 +0200] "GET /images/button-help.gif HTTP/1.1" 200 354 - -

localhost - - [29/May/2007:11:42:12 +0200] "GET /images/button-add-class.gif HTTP/1.1" 200 626 - -

localhost - - [29/May/2007:11:42:13 +0200] "GET /images/button-add-printer.gif HTTP/1.1" 200 699 - -

localhost - - [29/May/2007:11:42:13 +0200] "GET /images/button-manage-classes.gif HTTP/1.1" 200 558 - -

localhost - - [29/May/2007:11:42:13 +0200] "GET /images/button-manage-jobs.gif HTTP/1.1" 200 628 - -

localhost - - [29/May/2007:11:42:13 +0200] "GET /images/button-manage-printers.gif HTTP/1.1" 200 624 - -

localhost - - [29/May/2007:11:42:13 +0200] "GET /images/button-manage-server.gif HTTP/1.1" 200 558 - -

localhost - - [29/May/2007:11:42:13 +0200] "GET /images/happy.gif HTTP/1.1" 200 3522 - -

localhost - - [29/May/2007:11:42:13 +0200] "GET /images/esp-logo.gif HTTP/1.1" 200 2529 - -

localhost - - [29/May/2007:11:42:13 +0200] "GET /images/bottom-left.gif HTTP/1.1" 200 122 - -

localhost - - [29/May/2007:11:42:13 +0200] "GET /images/bottom-right.gif HTTP/1.1" 200 123 - -

localhost - - [29/May/2007:11:42:15 +0200] "GET /admin?OP=add-printer HTTP/1.1" 200 0 - -

localhost - - [29/May/2007:11:42:15 +0200] "GET /admin?OP=add-printer HTTP/1.1" 200 4183 - -

localhost - - [29/May/2007:11:42:18 +0200] "GET /images/button-continue.gif HTTP/1.1" 200 406 - -

localhost - - [29/May/2007:11:42:34 +0200] "POST /admin HTTP/1.1" 200 103 - -

localhost - - [29/May/2007:11:42:34 +0200] "POST / HTTP/1.1" 200 1375 CUPS-Get-Devices -

localhost - - [29/May/2007:11:42:34 +0200] "POST /admin HTTP/1.1" 200 4587 - -

localhost - - [29/May/2007:11:45:12 +0200] "POST /admin HTTP/1.1" 200 163 - -

localhost - - [29/May/2007:11:45:12 +0200] "POST / HTTP/1.1" 200 1301 CUPS-Get-PPDs -

localhost - - [29/May/2007:11:45:12 +0200] "POST /admin HTTP/1.1" 200 6262 - -

localhost - - [29/May/2007:11:45:25 +0200] "POST /admin HTTP/1.1" 200 1778 - -

localhost - - [29/May/2007:11:45:25 +0200] "POST / HTTP/1.1" 200 128234 CUPS-Get-PPDs -

localhost - - [29/May/2007:11:45:25 +0200] "POST /admin HTTP/1.1" 200 67890 - -

localhost - - [29/May/2007:11:45:42 +0200] "POST /admin HTTP/1.1" 200 1807 - -

localhost - - [29/May/2007:11:45:42 +0200] "POST /admin/ HTTP/1.1" 401 333 CUPS-Add-Modify-Printer successful-ok

localhost - - [29/May/2007:11:45:42 +0200] "POST /admin HTTP/1.1" 401 1807 - -

localhost - - [29/May/2007:11:45:42 +0200] "POST /admin HTTP/1.1" 200 1807 - -

localhost - root [29/May/2007:11:45:44 +0200] "POST /admin HTTP/1.1" 200 1807 - -

localhost - - [29/May/2007:11:45:44 +0200] "POST /admin/ HTTP/1.1" 401 333 CUPS-Add-Modify-Printer successful-ok

localhost - root [29/May/2007:11:45:46 +0200] "POST /admin/ HTTP/1.1" 200 333 CUPS-Add-Modify-Printer successful-ok

localhost - root [29/May/2007:11:45:44 +0200] "POST /admin HTTP/1.1" 200 5355 - -

localhost - root [29/May/2007:11:45:52 +0200] "GET /admin/?OP=set-printer-options&PRINTER_NAME=hpdeskjet815c HTTP/1.1" 200 0 - -

localhost - - [29/May/2007:11:45:52 +0200] "POST / HTTP/1.1" 200 208 Get-Printer-Attributes successful-ok

localhost - - [29/May/2007:11:45:52 +0200] "GET /ppd/hpdeskjet815c.ppd HTTP/1.1" 200 42720 - -

localhost - root [29/May/2007:11:45:58 +0200] "GET /printers/ HTTP/1.1" 200 0 - -

localhost - - [29/May/2007:11:46:00 +0200] "POST / HTTP/1.1" 200 138 CUPS-Get-Default successful-ok

localhost - - [29/May/2007:11:46:00 +0200] "POST / HTTP/1.1" 200 552 CUPS-Get-Printers successful-ok

localhost - root [29/May/2007:11:45:58 +0200] "GET /printers/ HTTP/1.1" 200 9271 - -

localhost - root [29/May/2007:11:46:00 +0200] "GET /images/button-clear.gif HTTP/1.1" 200 346 - -

localhost - root [29/May/2007:11:46:00 +0200] "GET /images/button-search.gif HTTP/1.1" 200 356 - -

localhost - root [29/May/2007:11:46:01 +0200] "GET /images/button-sort-descending.gif HTTP/1.1" 200 618 - -

localhost - root [29/May/2007:11:46:01 +0200] "GET /images/printer-idle.gif HTTP/1.1" 200 2546 - -

localhost - root [29/May/2007:11:46:01 +0200] "GET /images/button-print-test-page.gif HTTP/1.1" 200 711 - -

localhost - root [29/May/2007:11:46:01 +0200] "GET /images/button-stop-printer.gif HTTP/1.1" 200 547 - -

localhost - root [29/May/2007:11:46:01 +0200] "GET /images/button-reject-jobs.gif HTTP/1.1" 200 579 - -

localhost - root [29/May/2007:11:46:01 +0200] "GET /images/button-move-jobs.gif HTTP/1.1" 200 733 - -

localhost - root [29/May/2007:11:46:01 +0200] "GET /images/button-cancel-all-jobs.gif HTTP/1.1" 200 682 - -

localhost - root [29/May/2007:11:46:01 +0200] "GET /images/button-unpublish-printer.gif HTTP/1.1" 200 729 - -

localhost - root [29/May/2007:11:46:01 +0200] "GET /images/button-modify-printer.gif HTTP/1.1" 200 630 - -

localhost - root [29/May/2007:11:46:01 +0200] "GET /images/button-set-printer-options.gif HTTP/1.1" 200 734 - -

localhost - root [29/May/2007:11:46:01 +0200] "GET /images/button-delete-printer.gif HTTP/1.1" 200 547 - -

localhost - root [29/May/2007:11:46:01 +0200] "GET /images/button-set-as-default.gif HTTP/1.1" 200 723 - -

localhost - root [29/May/2007:11:46:01 +0200] "GET /images/button-set-allowed-users.gif HTTP/1.1" 200 697 - -

localhost - - [29/May/2007:11:46:30 +0200] "POST / HTTP/1.1" 200 358 CUPS-Get-Printers successful-ok

localhost - - [29/May/2007:11:46:30 +0200] "POST / HTTP/1.1" 200 358 CUPS-Get-Classes successful-ok

localhost - - [29/May/2007:11:46:30 +0200] "POST / HTTP/1.1" 200 85 CUPS-Get-Default successful-ok

localhost - - [29/May/2007:11:46:30 +0200] "POST /printers/hpdeskjet815c HTTP/1.1" 200 20631 Print-Job successful-ok

localhost - root [29/May/2007:11:47:05 +0200] "GET /jobs/ HTTP/1.1" 200 0 - -

localhost - - [29/May/2007:11:47:06 +0200] "POST / HTTP/1.1" 200 438 Get-Jobs successful-ok

localhost - root [29/May/2007:11:47:05 +0200] "GET /jobs/ HTTP/1.1" 200 5636 - -

localhost - root [29/May/2007:11:47:06 +0200] "GET /images/button-show-all.gif HTTP/1.1" 200 714 - -

localhost - root [29/May/2007:11:47:06 +0200] "GET /images/button-show-completed.gif HTTP/1.1" 200 804 - -

localhost - root [29/May/2007:11:47:06 +0200] "GET /images/button-restart-job.gif HTTP/1.1" 200 579 - -

localhost - root [29/May/2007:11:47:06 +0200] "GET /images/button-cancel-job.gif HTTP/1.1" 200 588 - -

localhost - root [29/May/2007:11:47:06 +0200] "GET /images/button-move-job.gif HTTP/1.1" 200 623 - -

localhost - - [29/May/2007:11:48:54 +0200] "POST / HTTP/1.1" 200 358 CUPS-Get-Printers successful-ok

localhost - - [29/May/2007:11:48:54 +0200] "POST / HTTP/1.1" 200 358 CUPS-Get-Classes successful-ok

localhost - - [29/May/2007:11:48:54 +0200] "POST / HTTP/1.1" 200 85 CUPS-Get-Default successful-ok

localhost - - [29/May/2007:11:48:54 +0200] "POST / HTTP/1.1" 200 358 CUPS-Get-Printers successful-ok

localhost - - [29/May/2007:11:48:54 +0200] "POST / HTTP/1.1" 200 358 CUPS-Get-Classes successful-ok

localhost - - [29/May/2007:11:48:54 +0200] "POST / HTTP/1.1" 200 85 CUPS-Get-Default successful-ok

localhost - - [29/May/2007:11:48:54 +0200] "POST / HTTP/1.1" 200 358 CUPS-Get-Printers successful-ok

localhost - - [29/May/2007:11:48:54 +0200] "POST / HTTP/1.1" 200 358 CUPS-Get-Classes successful-ok

localhost - - [29/May/2007:11:48:54 +0200] "POST / HTTP/1.1" 200 85 CUPS-Get-Default successful-ok

localhost - - [29/May/2007:11:49:00 +0200] "POST / HTTP/1.1" 200 358 CUPS-Get-Printers successful-ok

localhost - - [29/May/2007:11:49:00 +0200] "POST / HTTP/1.1" 200 358 CUPS-Get-Classes successful-ok

localhost - - [29/May/2007:11:49:00 +0200] "POST / HTTP/1.1" 200 85 CUPS-Get-Default successful-ok

localhost - - [29/May/2007:11:49:02 +0200] "POST / HTTP/1.1" 200 358 CUPS-Get-Printers successful-ok

localhost - - [29/May/2007:11:49:02 +0200] "POST / HTTP/1.1" 200 358 CUPS-Get-Classes successful-ok

localhost - - [29/May/2007:11:49:02 +0200] "POST / HTTP/1.1" 200 85 CUPS-Get-Default successful-ok

localhost - - [29/May/2007:11:49:02 +0200] "POST /printers/hpdeskjet815c HTTP/1.1" 200 697589 Print-Job successful-ok
```

/var/log/cups/error_log:

```
D [29/May/2007:11:49:03 +0200] [Job 5] error: Illegal seek (29)

D [29/May/2007:11:49:03 +0200] [Job 5] Error closing renderer

D [29/May/2007:11:49:04 +0200] PID 5408 (/usr/libexec/cups/backend/parallel) exited with no errors.

E [29/May/2007:11:49:05 +0200] PID 5407 (/usr/libexec/cups/filter/foomatic-rip) stopped with status 3!

D [29/May/2007:11:49:05 +0200] [Job 5] File 0 is complete.

D [29/May/2007:11:49:05 +0200] Discarding unused printer-state-changed event...

D [29/May/2007:11:49:05 +0200] Discarding unused job-stopped event...

D [29/May/2007:11:49:06 +0200] Unloading job 5...

D [29/May/2007:11:54:03 +0200] Closing client 10 after 300 seconds of inactivity...

D [29/May/2007:11:54:03 +0200] cupsdCloseClient: 10
```

Ho poi un /var/log/cups/error_log.0 che è un file sterminato, dove sono descritti i processi di stampa.

Posto anche quello? E' veramente lungo ed incasinato...

----------

## djinnZ

ma non dovresti usare appsocket se hai hplip?!

----------

## Scen

Se inviando i dati direttamente al device funziona (+ o -), vuol dire che lato kernel sei apposto. Vedendo gli errori del tuo log temo ci sia qualche problemino nei driver di stampa.

LPT #1  è la scelta giusta, difatti identifica la porta parallela. E' un pò strano che non ti rilevi automaticamente anche il modello della stampante... 

```
dmesg | grep -i print
```

 cosa ti riporta?

Avendo installato hplip, hai selezionato il driver giusto in fase di aggiunta della nuova stampante?

Comunque, se utilizzi il backend di hplip (avviando quindi il relativo servizio) in CUPS dovrebbe apparirti anche questo tipo di dispositivo (e dopo potresti utilizzare, se l'hai installata, l'interfaccia grafica di hplip)

----------

## canduc17

Boh: ho reinstallato i driver hplip e riconfigurato da capo la stampante nell'interfaccia web di cups e adesso va tutto...

Ho rifatto le prove di prima e funzionano: le stampe vanno tutte a buon fine.

Non capisco perchè ottengo:

```
candooc canduc # dmesg | grep -i print

drivers/usb/class/usblp.c: v0.13: USB Printer Device Class driver
```

Questa dovrebbe essere la prima stampante che ho installato, ma che adesso non è più collegata, mentre non c'è traccia di quella sulla porta parallela...

E poi il software dei driver hplip mi dice che non ci sono stampanti installate e che devo configurare cups, perchè esso mi possa dare informazioni sullo stato della stampante (stato delle cartucce, ecc...)

Mah, ci penseremo poi...grazie a tutti!

----------

